# Story progression vs Side conflicts.



## Aegrus (Dec 27, 2011)

The single largest issue I have when writing is balancing characters' personal conflicts and emotional moments external to the main plot with progression of the plot itself.

For example, I could have the heroes learn where their ally is being held prisoner and force them to attempt some kind of rescue- or I could hold off on informing the heroes.  If I hold off, perhaps the backstory of a character or a personal conflict (such as a death in the family) might demand attention.  One event is relevant to the main plot, and the other is only relevant to the characters' relationships.

If the plot moves to fast, it's unrealistic and the book is over in a short amount of time without much character development.  If the plot has too much travel and too many side conflicts, people might lose interest.  

Does anyone else have trouble balancing the two types of progression?


----------



## sashamerideth (Dec 27, 2011)

So far I haven't had much trouble, but my stories are about the characters, not the quest.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## W.k. Trail (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going to have to agree with sashameredith, and add that I think you're going about it the wrong way.  Separating the main story and character development isn't necessary, and in fact will feel pretty false to your readers.  

Your characters are probably human (or humanoid!) so think about how people interact - even when they're busy, like at work or on the road, they chat whenever they get the opportunity.  There's absolutely no reason - most of the time - why your characters can't spend their time pursuing the main story _and_ getting to know each other, and if the characters get to know each other then your audience will get to know them too.

This can get more difficult if there really isn't a pause in the action long enough for your characters to talk, but in this case your pacing probably would be served by breaking things up a little.  Remember that it's hard for readers to relate to characters unless there are periods in which everything is, relatively speaking, alright.  That's where the emotional connection comes from.

It's also fatiguing to read endless action. Follow your instincts, and make your characters act like real people.  Characterization will take care of itself.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 27, 2011)

A balance is very necessary, but try to look at it from the other side - not as the writer, but as the developing story itself. Generally a person handles whatever issue seems most urgent to them at the time. Your personal conflicts should take up space that the main story needs to develop. As in, while the main plot develops (perhaps some villain works their machinations behind the scenes) your characters deal with their own lives, which includes your side plots.

I believe that if you think a little about how important each of these plots is to your characters, you'll know who does what when.  Meaning, make your characters prioritize things.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 29, 2011)

Try to weave them together, take moments where the plot slows down now and again to allow for some emotional interaction or something.  Or maybe give the protag conflicting priorities which leave them in a personal quandry.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Dec 29, 2011)

I tend to flip between the two, with action advancing the plot before seeing the effect it had on the hero. Action, effect, action, effect, action, suicide, resurrection, that sort of thing. I like to think of like a TV series, where action packed episodes will be followed by character developing episodes which (keep down the budget and) explore the ways in which the characters are responding to their difficult circumstances.


----------

